# Disable Metro



## chartwise (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone know is there is a way of disabling the Metro desktop in W8 to a more familiar desktop?
I ask this as I have seen so many reports about how awkward it is unless you have a touch screen.

Also what is the easiest way to find folders now that Windows Explorer has vanished?

All help much appreciated


----------



## sjb007 (Mar 24, 2007)

As far as I am aware you cannot disable the Metro screen. It is a part of Windows 8 and Microsoft have no desire to remove it, or make it removable by other means.

Windows Explorer, Upon installation can be found by default on the Metro screen. If for any reason you have removed it then you can acess it by pressing the *Windwows Key + E*

Alternatively, you can access it by pressing the *Windows Key + r* to bring up the run dialogue. Once it is open type in *explorer*. This will open up the explorer file browser.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Not forgetting Windows key + D will put you on ther more familiar desktop - but without the start orb and menu.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

6 Ways to Totally Avoid Metro and Use Only Desktop Mode in Windows 8

http://blog.laptopmag.com/6-ways-to-totally-avoid-metro-and-use-only-desktop-mode-in-windows-8


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

at bottom of page recommended by Mumbodog is this:

In W8 Developers Preview there was this hack:
For the last day one of the hot topics circulating online is the news that a hack has been found to reinstate the Start Menu in Windows 8. Doing so is just a simple registry hack too.
Open RegEdit from Windows 8 search by just typing it with the Start screen showing
Go to:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer
Change the value of RPEnabled from &#8220;1? to &#8220;0?
The thing is that this hack also disables the new Start screen completely so you&#8217;ll never see it. In returning to Start menu to Windows 8 you make the default interface the traditional Windows desktop.
And there was also a Widget called: &#8220;Windows8ShowStartMenu&#8221; that could alternate between UIs.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

pcatrocity said:


> at bottom of page recommended by Mumbodog is this:
> 
> In W8 Developers Preview there was this hack:
> For the last day one of the hot topics circulating online is the news that a hack has been found to reinstate the Start Menu in Windows 8. Doing so is just a simple registry hack too.
> ...


That reg hack does not work for Consumer Preview.


----------



## chartwise (Jan 15, 2012)

pcatrocity said:


> at bottom of page recommended by Mumbodog is this:
> 
> In W8 Developers Preview there was this hack:
> For the last day one of the hot topics circulating online is the news that a hack has been found to reinstate the Start Menu in Windows 8. Doing so is just a simple registry hack too.
> ...


Hope you will please let us know if the hack still works when the full consumer version is launched in October. - Thanks in advance.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

You may not (hopefully!), need the hack when the rtm is released. But, if you really do not want to try out the Metro menu, you can by pass it on log in, by one of the suggested methods above, and install one of the recommended Start menus. Classic Start menu, for example, has been updated for Windows 8. I amusing Vista Start Menu, with which I am more comfortable. But this is for expedience. I am still keen to use the Metro, but it needs some improvements, which I hope will come with the final version.


----------



## zapper067 (Apr 30, 2011)

Use Windows Embedded Standard 8 at this website:http://www.microsoft.com/windowsembedded/en-us/evaluate/windows-embedded-standard-8-ctp.aspx (Need create a free account and do some surveys-not those win an ipad/iPhone ones)and when installing,under the components uncheck metro but check explorer.It is a bit confusing though...


----------

